# Como hacer una fuente regulada de 3.5Amp y 12V



## Grievous_Gt (Dic 5, 2008)

Hola vieran que quiero pasar de 120V a 12v con un transformador, el transformador que consegui es uno de 12v y 4 amp, el cual lo quiero regular a 12V y 3.5 amp ahora bien como lo hago.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 10, 2008)

para regular los 12 volts, hay muchas formas y circuitos en el foro. y lo de la corriente olvidalo.

cada circuito consume la corriente que necesita.

eso de regular la corriente es un error terrible. podes cambiar el voltaje y las resistencias pero la corriente es inutil.

un transformador de 12v 50A y uno de 12v 4A pueden alimentar por igual un circuito q necesita 3A.

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 10, 2008)

Hola.
Si deseas una fuente regulada de 12V 3.5A, necesitas un transformador, de 15V a 3.5A, un regulador de voltaje LM338, un puente de diodos de 4A ó más de 50V ó más, un condensador de 2200uF ó mayor a 35V.
Debes bajar la hoja de datos del LM338, o puedes usar R1=120, R2=1100.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2008)

Mira este post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/


----------



## reymerd (Jun 10, 2009)

hola a todos de verda me gustarian q me ayudaran con una fuente fija de 12voltios y 4amp de corriente si pueden facilitarme un circuito.

grasias!


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 12, 2009)

porfavor corrijanme si estoy mal pero si tienes una fuente de 4 amperios te sirve igual que una de menor amperaje si el aparato consume menor amperaje que el de la fuente, siempre es bueno guardar un margen de seguridad y no calcular los amperios justos, en este caso es mejor que sobre que, que falte.

les tengo una duda, tengo una camara kodak cx7330, y esta consume 3v 2amp, que pasa si le conecto a una fuente de digamos 3v 3amp. corro algun riesgo de que se queme debido a las diferencias con las baterias?.
creo que no pero con todo es bueno preguntar por si acaso. gracias desde ya.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola.
No hay problema si usas una batería de 3V-3A, en lugar de una de 3V-2A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Heiliger (Jun 13, 2009)

reymerd dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos de verda me gustarian q me ayudaran con una fuente fija de 12voltios y 4amp de corriente si pueden facilitarme un circuito.
> 
> grasias!



si solo quieres un fuente fija de 12 voltios y de 4amp y ya tienes el transformador entoces solo has un fuente retificador y  filtralo bien  cuando tengas eso escho tendras como 16 v espera que alguien de foro te diga como vajarlo   me imagino que con resistencias


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 13, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> No hay problema si usas una batería de 3V-3A, en lugar de una de 3V-2A.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



gracias por tu respuesta   pero no es una bateria lo que quiero conectar, es una fuente.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola.
Si vas a usar una fuente, lo mejor es que sea una fuente regulada, ya que la fuentes no reguladas tienen mayor voltaje de salida a menor carga.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola.
Para una fuente de alimentación de 12V-4A, puedes usar el LM338 ó LM7812 con un transistor reforzador de corriente, un transformador de 13V - 4A, diodos rectificadores tipo puente de 5A, condensadores de 2200uF ó más a 25V ó más.
Para el LM7812 mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-3097/#post117920
Para el LM338 debes ver la hoja de datos (datasheet).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 13, 2009)

Muchas gracias, eres muy amable, para sacarle 3v le puedo hacer un divisor de tensión y ya  , pero como es de 4 amperios, estas seguro que no se me va a quemar la camarita  ,creo que no pasa nada ya que el aparato solo consume los amps que nesecita, entodo caso librame de esta duda porfa, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola.
Para una fuente de 3V- 2A, necesitas un LM350, un transformador de 6V-2A, un puente rectificador de 2A ó más amperios, un condensador de 2200uF /16V ó más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 15, 2009)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, solo te tengo una duda mas, si compro una fuente de 6v-3A, la rectifico con un puente y un condensador de 1000uF y luego el mismo circuito que me diste, crees que funcionará?, se me quemará la camara si le meto 3A? la camara es de 2A 
gracias desde ya.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola.
No hay problema con el transformador de 6V-3A, el regulador LM350 trabaja hasta 3A.
Esta fuente te entrega la corriente que necesita la cámara, es decir, si la cámara requiere 1A, la fuente le da 1A, si la cámara necesita 2A, la fuente le da 2A.
Repito la fuente entrega la corriente que necesita o le pide la cámara.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El regulador LM350 debe tener disipador de calor.


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 15, 2009)

Te agradesco mucho por tu tiempo, paciencia y por compartir tus conocimientos con toda esta hermosa comunidad.


----------



## osterie (Jun 23, 2009)

hola, quiero hacer una fuente fija de 12v a 4A, bueno al verdad es que tengo que prender 36 leds y segun mis calculos cada led me consume 100mA de manera que los pondré asi:

Vdd // resistencia // led1 // led2 ........ led9 // tierra
Vdd // resistencia // led1 // led2 ........ led9 // tierra
Vdd // resistencia // led1 // led2 ........ led9 // tierra
Vdd // resistencia // led1 // led2 ........ led9 // tierra

asé tengo los 36 leds, y según lo calculado la resistencia sería de 10 ohmios, lo cual me permite pasar maximo 1 amperio por cada ramal. Pregunto qué tal les parece ésto y tengo una duda de dónde poner el condensador de 2200 uF para el filtrado.

gracias
gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 23, 2009)

Mhhhh...
No, así vas a terminar con los LEDs apagados. Si cada LED necesita entre 3 y 3,5V para encender, entonces con nueve en serie vas a necesitar entre 27 y 31,5V.

No te da el voltaje de la fuente.
Con 12V podrás encender series de entre tres y cuatro LEDs. Sólo podrías encender nueve si necesitaran 1,5V (y sin resistencia agregada).

Por otro lado, en general consumen de 20 a 25mA, y no 100mA como usaste en los cálculos.

Revisá el datasheet de los LEDs porque los valores que estás usando son extraños.

Más aún, una resistencia de 10Ω y una corriente de 1A, dan una caída de 10V, dejando sólo 2V para encender la tira de LEDs.

Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 25, 2009)

no se quema, solo consume lo que esta necesita.


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 30, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Para una fuente de 3V- 2A, necesitas un LM350, un transformador de 6V-2A, un puente rectificador de 2A ó más amperios, un condensador de 2200uF /16V ó más.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



hola de nuevo, perdon por las molestias pero me he pillado una fuente de 12v 3a, y viendo el datasheet del lm350 me he dado cuenta de varias cosas, me he basado en el circuito que me diste, solo que se me ocurrio la idea de poder variar el voltaje, le he colocado disipador de calor al 350, estoy usando un puente rectificador de 4amp y un cap de 3300u/25v, el problema viene en el cap de 100u que esta en tu esquema, segun el datasheet cuando se tiene caps de mas de 25uf, la descarga de estos al desconectar Vin puede quemar el 350 y hay que poner diodos 1n4002 para que esto no suceda, cito:


> PROTECTION DIODES
> When external capacitors are used with any IC regulator it is sometimes necessary to add protection diodes to prevent the capacitors from discharging through low current points into the regulator. Most 10 μF capacitors have low enough internal series resistance to deliver 20A spikes when shorted. Although the surge is short, there is enough energy to damage parts of the IC. When an output capacitor is connected to a regulator and the input is shorted, the output capacitor will discharge into the output of the regulator. The discharge current depends on the value of the capacitor, the output voltage of the regulator, and the rate of decrease of VIN. In the LM150, this discharge path is through a large junction that is able to sustain 25A surge with no problem. This is not true of other types of positive regulators. For output capacitors of 25 μF or less, there is no need to use diodes.
> The bypass capacitor on the adjustment terminal can discharge through a low current junction. Discharge occurs when either the input or output is shorted. Internal to the LM150 is a 50W resistor which limits the peak discharge current. No protection is needed for output voltages of 25V or less and 10 μF capacitance. Figure 3 shows an LM150 with protection diodes included for use with outputs greater than 25V and high values of output capacitance.



entonces la pregunta es: Pasará esto en este caso? no puedo cambiar el capasitor de 10uf con el de 100uf y viceversa, ver la imagen.

Y otra pregunta, en la formula del 350  

```
Vout=Vref(1+R2/R1)+Iadj*R2
```
calcule la fuente para que me de un voltaje de 12v con un pot de 100k(R2 en la formula), la pregunta es que valor tiene Iadj, se que es en micro amperes, pero como estoy usando un pot de 100k, en este caso si Iadj es 0,00001A * 100000omh es igual a uno lo que es un aumento de voltaje considerable, asi que: que valor se debe usar?
perdon la largura    desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola.

La corriente de carga mínima del LM350 es de 10mA, para que funcíone el regulador correctamente.
Con los valores que haz elegido, debes poner una resistencia de carga permanente, cuyo valor debe ser RL=Vsal /10mA.
Para evitar tener que usar la resitencia de carga de manera permanente, se escoge R1=120 ohm ó menos, de esta manera se tiene una corriente de carga en el regulador igual a 1.25V / 120 ohm = 10mA. Como puedes ver siempre tiene esa corriente sin la presencia de una carga en la salida del regulafor.

Si puedes cambiar el de 100uF por 10uF.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 30, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> La corriente de carga mínima del LM350 es de 10mA, para que funcíone el regulador correctamente.
> Con los valores que haz elegido, ...........................
> ...



gracias por la respuesta pero me has entendido mal(bueno la verdad yo me he explicado mal ops: ), lo que quisiera saber es el valor de Iadj en la formula, porque la fuente que tengo es de 3a, si aplico la formula para que me de 12v 3a con un pot de 100k, quedaria asi:

```
12v=1,25(1+100k/R1)+Iadj*100k
```
si despejo suponiendo que Iadj son micro amperios R1 seria de unos 13k, esa es la pregunta: cual es el valor de Iadj si mi fuente es de 12v 3a, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola.
Para hallar R2:

R2= ( (Vsal / 1.25V) - 1)* R1

Para R1=120 ohm,  R2=1032 ohm

Iadj es independiente del voltaje de salida (típico es de 50uA, máx.=100uA).

La ecuación del voltaje de salida.

Vout = 1.25V (1 + (R2/R1) )  + R2*Iadj.

Cuando R1=120 ohm o menos Iadj no se toma encuenta en la ecuación.

R2 tomando encuenta Iadj :

R2= (Vout - 1.25) /( (1.25 / R1) + Iadj)




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Antagonist (Jul 1, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta, duda resuelta  lo unico que falta es hallar un potenciometro de bajo valor y listo


----------

